# The Worst $#@k movie!



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm just venting here but I am also warning you guys. I just wasted 2 and a half hours( seems like a whole lot more though) hours of my life and $9.50 to watch frigg'n Cold Mountain. I totally bought into the hype how it was this epic drama. 
I missed Chapelle's show for that crap. Anyway, this is a heads up for everybody else.

I want to hear what are the worst movies you guys have seen. Let's see them.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll start,

some really bad ones that come to my mind that I have suffered through are

Island of Dr. Moro and The Thin Red Line

Horrible, horrible movies.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I would have to say mothman prophecies, and of course waterworld.
I almost fell asleep at mothman.God it sucked.








Later
Eric


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I'm just venting here but I am also warning you guys. I just wasted 2 and a half hours( seems like a whole lot more though) hours of my life and $9.50 to watch frigg'n Cold Mountain. I totally bought into the hype how it was this epic drama.
> I missed Chapelle's show for that crap. Anyway, this is a heads up for everybody else.
> 
> I want to hear what are the worst movies you guys have seen. Let's see them.


 thanks for the heads up my wife wanted to see it now i dont have to go.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that would be Unbreakable............








BOOORING...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Freddy Got Fingered was the worst movie ever when i saw it the first time. now I own the DVD and actually like it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Freddy Got Fingered was the worst movie ever when i saw it the first time. now I own the DVD and actually like it.


 that was a great movie









i am a big Tom Green fan


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Freddy Got Fingered was the worst movie ever when i saw it the first time. now I own the DVD and actually like it.


 i love that one nutter


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Freddy Got Fingered was the worst movie ever when i saw it the first time. now I own the DVD and actually like it.


 Yup, if you look beyond the bathroom humor, Freddy Got Fingered is actually a good movie about an aspiring artist trying to market his creations and his contentious relationship with his pragmatic parents.

The worst movie I ever saw was that Tom Cruise movie "Vanilla Sky". I don't want to give away the plot (what little there is), but essentially, it was a three hour movie about nothing. The only high point was seeing Penelope Cruise's boobs.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

The worst movie I have seen recently is Cabin Fever. TERRIBLE!!!!!

I liked Unbreakable and Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> SLANTED Posted on Jan 22 2004, 02:16 AM I'm just venting here but I am also warning you guys. I just wasted 2 and a half hours( seems like a whole lot more though) hours of my life and $9.50 to watch frigg'n Cold Mountain. I totally bought into the hype how it was this epic drama.
> I missed Chapelle's show for that crap. Anyway, this is a heads up for everybody else.
> 
> I want to hear what are the worst movies you guys have seen. Let's see them.


I'm sorry you didn't like Cold Mountain. I enjoyed Cold Mountain, maybe because I have a terrible hardon for the ex Mrs. Cruise.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

the worst movie i have ever seen in a movie theater is The League of Extrodinary Gentlemen. such a god aweful movie, i can't believe i just admitted that i saw it in the theaters, i felt like a worse human being after seeing it ....


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I think I would have to disagree with SLANTED. I watched it and it wasn't entirely that bad. It had some slow moments and some cheezy moments, but overall it had a good story. If you are a diehard critic when it comes to movies, yes you probably wouldn't enjoy this one, but if you are just going for a good time and a light movie with some heart wrenching parts, it's the one to see.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

worst movie i saw was the horse whisperer.....3 hours of a boring injured horse.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

FINAL DESTINATION 2.
I wanted to leave........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> FINAL DESTINATION 2.
> I wanted to leave........


 i like fd2...the killing parts were great..stupied plot..but hey its ahorror movie...i like when that window pane smashs that kid..that will teach him to run after the pigeons...freakin sweet


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah... the first Final Destination made me leave..... couldn't believe I had spent 13 dollars on that movie (my ticket and a date's ticket)

Awful awful story and movie altogether


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > FINAL DESTINATION 2.
> ...


 yeah but compared to the 1st it did really suck








I mean the first one was just.. great


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> Yeah... the first Final Destination made me leave..... couldn't believe I had spent 13 dollars on that movie (my ticket and a date's ticket)
> 
> Awful awful story and movie altogether


 I see we have diffrent points of view


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yup.. it appears we do...

never saw the 2nd one... didn't wanna make the same mistake as I did for the first


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

House of the Dead









I thought the bad acting was intentional.









Plot (what little there is):

A group of teenagers go to an island (that just so happens to be inhabited by zombies) to party and have sex. They get attacked, and coincidentally, there's a huge crate of ammo and automatic weapons hidden on the island. All of them are expert at using weapons because they never miss (I didn't know you needed to jump straight up in the air with your feet tucked in to shoot a zombie 5 ft. away with a shotgun) and the asian girl with the big boobs is an expert martial artist.

Anyone else see it?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> The worst movie I have seen recently is Cabin Fever. TERRIBLE!!!!!
> 
> I liked Unbreakable and Freddy Got Fingered


 cabin fever was bad? i wanted to see it to looked good and different with the flesh eating virus stuff


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> House of the Dead
> 
> I thought the bad acting was intentional.
> 
> ...


wow that sounds like movie gold. lol

I swear, sometimes I wonder what was going through the minds of the producers when they are funding these God awful movies. My theory is that they are mafia laundering fronts.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You think Cold Mountains bad?? Try going to the movies with your nephew and neices to see a stoopid cartoon about berenstein Bears.. and your moms/pops with 4 feathers. uke:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

1. TUPAC RESSURECTION i watched about 5 minutes of it then got pissed off and left

2. HOUSE of a 1000 CORPSES, just plain out lame and stupid

3. ORGASMO, that was just plain out stupid!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Scary Movie 3 was the worst movie ever made. The Wanes brothers weren't even in it.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Robin Hood Men In Tights .. WORST MOVIE EVER KNOWN TO MAN!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

mothman prophecies and dude where's my car


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> mothman prophecies and dude where's my car


yeah - i'll agree with that - dude wheres my car was terrible ... the blair witch project sucked ass ... the second was a little bit better, but not by much. Another crappy horror one i saw was "crack in the floor" -shitty acting and i could have done better special effects with a bottle of ketchup... good movie to make fun of tho.
* has anyone seen Cannibal! The Musical?*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> mothman prophecies and dude where's my car


 dude wheres my car man remindes me of me cause i am just like that except younger and i also thought it was good

i also liek robin men, man in tights and also wtf is orgamso


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

moulon roush or however u spell it and peter pan my girl friends wanted to go to it not me


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Illenium said:


> Robin Hood Men In Tights .. WORST MOVIE EVER KNOWN TO MAN!


 that was funny


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> mothman prophecies and dude where's my car


 dude wheres my car was funny too yummy kristen swanson to


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> > mothman prophecies and dude where's my car
> 
> 
> yeah - i'll agree with that - dude wheres my car was terrible ... the blair witch project sucked ass ... the second was a little bit better, but not by much. Another crappy horror one i saw was "crack in the floor" -shitty acting and i could have done better special effects with a bottle of ketchup... good movie to make fun of tho.
> * has anyone seen Cannibal! The Musical?*


 the 1st blair wicth was great and different the 2nd one sucked ass


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Whoa, someone said 'Orgazmo', but don't believe it. That is one funny-ass movie.

Cabin Fever isn't too bad. I was ultimately disappointed, but it was entertaining nonetheless.

Now SuperTroopers, there's a f*cking horrible movie. Good idea for a story though.

Final Destination sucked so bad that I won't go anywhere near the sequel.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Whoa, someone said 'Orgazmo', but don't believe it. That is one funny-ass movie.
> 
> Cabin Fever isn't too bad. I was ultimately disappointed, but it was entertaining nonetheless.
> 
> ...


 How can you not like super troopers? I think your the only person I have ever heard say that.

Now a bad movie is Battlefeild Earth and Gigli.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha chapelle's show kicks ass, Too bad the movie sucked, im watching boondock saints right now Very good Flick


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> the 1st blair wicth was great and different the 2nd one sucked ass


meh.. thats your opionion :rasp: heh I just didnt like the first one b/c of the camera movin around so much...kinda made me sick... and i watched the 2nd one when i was drunk... so if that counts for anything...

Oh yeah - another crappy one is Sweet November (i think thats what it was called) with charlize theron and keanu reeves.... i fell alseep.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Daredevil sucked major ass


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Two things...

One. Tom Green is from my city. I watched him when he was on cable the local channel. My friend also harassed him once to the point where Green was annoyed with HER. That was the best. I can't remember how young we were...

And, worst movies, in order... Anything Else, Ghost World, Mars Attacks. All of them made me want to poke out my eyes with a staple gun... not to mention they robbed me of precious hours of my life.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i would say the worst movie I ever seen was a porn that a friend took from his dad when i was in 8th grade. it was dwarfs and stuff...



































... i stoped talking to that kid! lol

What about good movies? I juat seen We Were Soldiers the other night and i loved it! i got to get that one.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Orgazmo is 100% laughs ..

Super Troopers is 100% Laughs ..

But .. the movie that takes the cake is ..

Hamburger The Motion Picture.

You have not seen a funny movie until you have seen this.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'll agree....DareDevil sucked @ss and so did the Hulk.

My other top worst movie choices are:
Last Action Hero
Battlefield Earth
The Secretary
Robojox
The Replacements
Cabin Boy was terrible also
Blue Velvet
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (new one)

And as for the worst movie of 2003...i would have to say: Giggli or Once a upon a time in Mexico.....

how many of you guys seen "28 Days Later"? here's a piece of advice "DONT"

ALL GODZILLA MOVIES sucked major balls to....my little cousin adores that big lizard as if he were god...to me he's Barney in Rage.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

TITANIC


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Scooby said:


> im watching boondock saints right now Very good Flick


 awesome movie

to bad my brother and me dont get along like that

i do the fighting and he just bitchs at me

now i gotta rent some new flicks like orgasmo i think


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> And as for the worst movie of 2003...i would have to say: Giggli or Once a upon a time in Mexico.....


Oh man, I was so pissed at that movie. My buddies and I went to see the movie for the obvious reason, Salma Hayek. But she is in it for like 3 minutes as a flashback.









The worst movie I rented was Lake Placid. I figured, a huge crocodile and a bunch of people getting munched. . .how could it be bad? Only two people got munched in the entire movie.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

a big bear got munched...and so did a cow if i remember correctly.

i do remember it being real lame though.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

The best movie ever was the cable guy!!!!!! Pure Love Sauce, Gaurenteed!
man this movie owns you all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

The Cable Guy SUCKED!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> a big bear got munched...and so did a cow if i remember correctly.


good call.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

The worse movie that I can think of right now has to be "Chicago". That was the most shittiest and most boring show ever. I don't know how I managed to sit through the whole thing. I hate musicals







I can't believe it won awards. The best parts were seeing chicks, but Catherine Zeta Jones look fugly in that one.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> The worst movie I rented was Lake Placid. I figured, a huge crocodile and a bunch of people getting munched. . .how could it be bad? Only two people got munched in the entire movie.


 The giant gator had to be some of the worst special effects ever. The best part of the movie was hearing Betty White cuss.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Illenium said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Hood Men In Tights .. WORST MOVIE EVER KNOWN TO MAN!
> ...


 I agreeee!! that was some funny crap!

"Master Robin ..... you've lost your arms in battle ... but you've grown breasts!!!"

"I have ears like a hawk ..... 
..... good job blinkin .....
WHO'S SAID THAT?"


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok, my girlfriend asked me if there was ever a movie I didnt like and I couldnt think of any, but cabin Fever comes to mind now. I thought that movie was just disgusting and wanted to leave many times while watching it. and what was the deal with that guy with the weed?? A good movie, imo, every thing should tie in together.

well, that was my 2 cents.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> thoroughbred
> Posted: Jan 22 2004, 12:03 PM
> Report Post Quote Post
> 
> ...


Hey Toffee, what did you think of the rifle joke in Cabin Fever? In real life the little blond gal had a breast reduction because her chest was too big....her mom was one of the Charlie's Angels back in the 70's.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

man moulin rouge is the worst movie i have ever gone to. i wanted my 2.50 back. that was the one movie i ever walked out of.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

First of all...


> robin men, man in tights


 Lu, your typing is worse than Toffee's. Second of all, Cabin fever sucked so much ass it wasn't even funny. It wasn't even scary, just really nasty. The only highlight was seeing ta tas.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pearl harbor hours of boring sh*t then finally a few minutes of action
pauly shore movies


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm sorry but Bio-Dome was THE WORST MOVIE EVER! Period/exclamation point!

After seeing that I wanted to slit Pauly Shore's throat and staple his nuts to Stephen Baldwin's eyes. Especially after seeing the Usual Suspects and seeing how awesome Stephen Baldwin was in that.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> 94NDTA Posted on Feb 18 2004, 02:40 PM
> First of all...
> QUOTE
> robin men, man in tights
> ...


I'd want to procreate with the brunette chick in Cabin Fever....omg, she knew how to ride


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > thoroughbred
> > Posted: Jan 22 2004, 12:03 PM
> > Report Post Quote Post
> >
> ...


 The rifle joke was the only funny/good thing in the whole movie. Terrible movie and shame on whoever said it wasn't that bad.


----------

